# ADSL via pppoatm problems [SOLVED]

## diddledan

I have followed through the howto on the wiki to get my adsl modem (speedtouch 330) working, but for some reason it refuses to connect.

When issueing "pppd call adsl"  I get the following in my /var/log/everything/current log (equivelent to /var/log/messages from other syslogs)

```
Oct  7 18:15:19 [pppd] pppd 2.4.2 started by daniel, uid 0

Oct  7 18:15:19 [pppd] Using interface ppp1

Oct  7 18:15:19 [pppd] Connect: ppp1 <--> /dev/pts/2

Oct  7 18:15:49 [pppd] LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests_

Oct  7 18:15:49 [pppd] Connection terminated.

Oct  7 18:15:49 [pppd] Exit.
```

after scouring the web, it appears that the pppoatm.so plugin to pppd is not being loaded. on the console where I initiate the pppd instance I get a series of random characters that repeat themselves ten times and then I get dropped back to the command prompt.

My /etc/ppp/peers/adsl is as follows:

```
debug

noipdefault

defaultroute

user "xxxx.wanadoo.co.uk@fs

passive

persist

holdoff 4

maxfail 25

usepeerdns

plugin pppoatm.so

0.38
```

Anyone have any thoughts that may help me in connecting via my adsl line to the net? Your help is greatly appreciated.

[EDIT]Marked as SOLVED - I was missing closing quotes on the "user" line[/EDIT]Last edited by diddledan on Sat Oct 08, 2005 3:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jpl888

Are you sure you should be using PPP over ATM? Most DSL connections in Britain and Ireland are PPPOE.

Excuse my ignorance I just checked out wanadoo.co.uk and it is PPPOATM.Last edited by jpl888 on Fri Oct 07, 2005 6:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## diddledan

I'll give PPPoE a shot see if that works, although a page I found listing the VPI and VCI numbers said that BT's ADSL could be either

----------

## diddledan

It's still coming up with the same log messages when using PPPoE. So now it's not loading the rp-pppoe.so plugin

I'm lost  :Sad: 

----------

## jpl888

No no stick to PPPOATM that is what wanadoo uses. There is a note at the end of the howto to rerun the modprobe commands if the plugin doesn't load I take it you tried that?

----------

## diddledan

yups, reran the modprobe commands and tried rebooting - the modem initialises just fine via hotplug and loads the firmware. it's just pppd not calling to load the pppoatm.so file as referenced in my configuration

----------

## jpl888

Can you find "pppoatm.so" I mean is it actually there?

----------

## diddledan

```
# locate pppoatm

/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/kernel/net/atm/pppoatm.ko

/usr/lib/pppd/2.4.2/pppoatm.so

plus a load from /usr/src/linux-2.6.12*
```

----------

## jpl888

And if you do "lsmod" you can see pppoatm yes?

----------

## diddledan

yups:

```
# lsmod |grep atm

pppoatm                 4320  0

ppp_generic            19572  8 pppoatm,ppp_deflate,bsd_comp,ppp_async

usb_atm                12720  1 speedtch

atm                    34616  3 pppoatm,br2684,usb_atm

```

----------

## jpl888

Just one more question, in your original post it refers to ppp1. It should be trying to start ppp0, is that just because you ran "pppd call adsl" twice or is there something else going on?

----------

## diddledan

ppp0 is being used as my v.90 connection to the net

----------

## jpl888

Is it possible that your standard modem ppp config is in some way conflicting with the DSL?

Either just because pppd can't handle having two completely different configs up at the same time or because there could be something in your options file causing trouble.

----------

## diddledan

I removed everything pertaining to wvdial from the /etc/ppp/peers directory (that's all that wvdial adds to the /etc/ppp dirs), disconnected and tried connecting just the adsl connection, but still no joy - the log still comes up the same, just with ppp0 replaced instead of ppp1

----------

## jpl888

Could it be because you still have "support for async serial ports" compiled into  the kernel?

----------

## diddledan

I don't see what that would ahve to do with things, but I needed that to get my analogue modem running

----------

## jpl888

Well in the howto that isn't specified in the kernel config so maybe that is causing a problem.

Although I have just found something more likely. According to the man pages for pppd using the plugin option is privileged, unless you are running it as root or you specifically tell pppd that a member of such and such a group is privileged it won't work.

I noticed you are running pppd as user daniel.

Make sense?

----------

## diddledan

I'm running pppd as user root via su, not sure why the logs show it as user daniel, but logging on the virtual terminal (ALT+CTRL+1) as root directly still causes the same problems

```
Oct  7 21:13:57 [pppd] pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0

Oct  7 21:13:57 [pppd] Using interface ppp1

Oct  7 21:13:57 [pppd] Connect: ppp1 <--> /dev/tty1

Oct  7 21:14:27 [pppd] LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests_

Oct  7 21:14:27 [pppd] Connection terminated.

Oct  7 21:14:27 [pppd] Exit.

```

----------

## jpl888

Ok so daniel has a UID of 0 which is root but maybe pppd goes by actual name than UID or something.

I don't want to look like I'm clutching at straws (clutch, clutch)

----------

## jpl888

Ok 2 more possibilities:-

1. You could set the path to the plugin explicitly in the plugin statement maybe pppd is looking in the wrong place.

2. As the log shows pppd is trying to connect a tty, disable ppp support for sync tty ports and see what happens.

----------

## diddledan

I removed ppp_async module with "modprobe -r", and tried connecting with the same results.

Replacing the plugin call with the full path to pppoatm.so still yeilds no results  :Sad: 

----------

## jpl888

I was referring to PPP support for sync ttys not async serial ports. In your first post pppd was trying to connect to /dev/pts

and in the last one with log output said /dev/tty.

----------

## diddledan

I don't have "PPP support for sync tty ports" enabled, neither compiled in nor as a module.

----------

## jpl888

Ok thats good I was just testing init'

Have you got any of the expected log output from the howto? You should have 3 lines referring to USB

----------

## diddledan

when booting or plugging the modem in I get the following:

```
Oct  7 21:44:18 [kernel] usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4

Oct  7 21:44:19 [kernel] usb 3-2: found stage 1 firmware speedtch-1.bin

Oct  7 21:44:19 [kernel] usb 3-2: found stage 2 firmware speedtch-2.bin

Oct  7 21:44:25 [kernel] ADSL line is synchronising

Oct  7 21:44:40 [kernel] ADSL line is up (2272 Kib/s down | 288 Kib/s up)

```

----------

## jpl888

Any other pppd lines?

----------

## diddledan

nope

----------

## jpl888

Looks like something is wrong with pppd as it isn't even attempting to load the plugin, add "atm" to your use flags in /etc/make.conf and re-emerge ppp.

Also what is your LD_LIBRARY_PATH variable do you have it.

Plugins doc also says pppd will not attempt to load the plugin if it has a different version number to pppd, so maybe delete out pppoatm.so before you start.

----------

## diddledan

LD_LIBRARY_PATH isn't set

remerging ppp after removing pppoatm.so still yeilds the same results

----------

## jpl888

Hows about trying the testing version of ppp to see does that make any difference?

----------

## diddledan

still the same when using the testing version of ppp:

```
Oct  7 22:33:52 [pppd] pppd 2.4.3 started by root, uid 0

Oct  7 22:33:52 [pppd] Using interface ppp1

Oct  7 22:33:52 [pppd] Connect: ppp1 <--> /dev/tty1

Oct  7 22:34:22 [pppd] LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests_

Oct  7 22:34:22 [pppd] Connection terminated.

Oct  7 22:34:22 [pppd] Modem hangup

Oct  7 22:34:22 [pppd] Exit.

```

----------

## jpl888

Well I think short of me sshing into your system and fiddling around I'm outta ideas.

tis upto you I am prepared to if you want pm me.

----------

## diddledan

thanks for the offer - I'm out of ideas too - I kinda wish I had my IPCop box here, but that's at my parents atm protecting my servers. Anyone else got any thoughts?

----------

## diddledan

ok, after a load of different trials, I've emerged the speedtouch package, and used the adsl.example options file from that, and managed to get a bit further - the pppoatm.so plugin is loaded now, but pppd dies before the connection goes live with the following:

```
Oct  8 00:40:37 [pppd] Plugin pppoatm.so loaded.

Oct  8 00:40:37 [pppd] PPPoATM plugin_init

Oct  8 00:40:37 [pppd] PPPoATM setdevname_pppoatm - SUCCESS:0.38

Oct  8 00:40:37 [pppd] pppd 2.4.3 started by root, uid 0

Oct  8 00:40:37 [pppd] connect(0.38): No such device

Oct  8 00:40:37 [pppd] Exit.

```

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *diddledan wrote:*   

> user "xxxx.wanadoo.co.uk@fs

 

You're missing closing quotes. "emerge --unmerge speedtouch" and follow the wiki.

----------

## diddledan

well done - it had to be something stupidly simple, didn't it :-p adding the closing quotes and un/replugging the modem then running the pppd worked a treat. I knew there was a reason I loved Gentoo  :Very Happy: 

----------

